# Pittsburgh, PA - 8’2” Boss Polly V for sale



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

8'2" Boss Polly V for sale plow only
$2100

Pittsburgh PA area


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

mount or controler ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> mount or controler ?


......


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Plow only


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> ......
> View attachment 184042


10-4


----------

